# Fresh installation 9.1 issue



## hrsahu (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi All,
I am facing a strange issue. I had a previous 8.2RELASE installation. As 8.2 is EOL, I have been suggested to upgrade from 8.2 to 9.1. There was few issues after up gradation. I installed a fresh 9.1 release from a CD and installation went successful. After boot up  I got this error -


```
File system had an unexpected inconsistency.
> ufs : /dev/ada0s1d (/var)
unknown error ; ! Help
Error - Aborting Boot

Going to single user mode.

#fsck 
can't find file system superblock
ioctl(GCINFO): inappropriate ioctl for device
fsck-ufs: /dev/ada0s1d can't read disk label
```
Please help me to to over come this installation issue.

Regards


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 24, 2013)

This was mentioned a couple of times on one of the mailing lists in the last few days.  Cause unknown still.

Be specific when trying the fsck(8):
`# fsck -tufs -y`

After that completes, I suggest rebooting into single user mode again and disabling SUJ:

```
# tunefs -j disable /dev/ada0s1a
# tunefs -j disable /dev/ada0s1d
# tunefs -j disable /dev/ada0s1e
# tunefs -j disable /dev/ada0s1f
```

I don't know that SUJ is the problem, it's just a hunch.


----------

